
The FBI Says It Can't Find Hackers to Hire Because They All Smoke Pot - elmar
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-fbi-cant-find-hackers-that-dont-smoke-pot
======
rossdavidh
Well I'm sure that's not helping, but you know, if they just offered more
money I bet that would help, too.

~~~
marssaxman
I imagine it would take a rather considerable offer of more money to make up
for the blatant cultural incompatibility represented by their anti-pot-smoking
policy.

------
original_idea
_sigh_ I know this article is a repost but I remember going through the FBI
online application process years ago and quitting at that question.

------
ZoeZoeBee
It's times like this I wonder what makes it to the top of HackerNews, in this
case an article over a year old with nothing new.

------
Eridrus
Whenever I read headlines about talent shortages, I am always surprised that
there is never more talk about training people who you have already hired or
could hire more easily.

------
sirmiller
The only reason we smoke pot is that the FBI can't coerce us into working for
them.

------
brudgers
Date: 2014

